

Copyright for censorship|Satirists fear new Hong Kong laws may turn joke on them - meric
http://www.smh.com.au/world/satirists-fear-new-hong-kong-laws-may-turn-joke-on-them-20120601-1zn0y.html

======
meric
Opposed by content industry, because the new law will stifle commentary on
copyrighted materials.

"More than 1,700 artists have signed a petition urging the government to
shelve proposed amendments to the Copyright Act, while pro-democracy lawmakers
have launched a filibuster campaign to delay its passage into law."

[http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/196747/hong-kong-artists-cry-
fo...](http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/196747/hong-kong-artists-cry-foul-over-
copyright-bill)

Besides the raft of new restrictions on copyright (copyright owner now has
exclusive right to communication of all forms of reproduction of the work,
including satire.), there is an addition of a clause to allow a non-copyright
owner to initiate legal action against copyright infringers.

"88C. Notice of a alleged infringement

(1) If it is alleged that an infringement of the copyright in a work has
occurred or is occurring on a service provider's service platform, a notice in
respect of the alleged infringement may be given to the service provider under
this section.

(2) A notice of alleged infringement -

(a) must be in writing;

(b) must be signed or otherwise authenticated by the owner of the allegedly
infringed copyright or that owner's authorised representative;

…

(3) A notice of alleged infringement -

(a) must contain the name and address of the complainant and any other
information that is reasonably sufficient for contacting the complainant;

…"

[http://www.gld.gov.hk/egazette/pdf/20111522/es32011152215.pd...](http://www.gld.gov.hk/egazette/pdf/20111522/es32011152215.pdf)

What is dangerous about this is: The "complainant" could be the government
taking action against political satire it doesn't like. The amendment text
does say it requires the copyright owner's signature - but if you're a movie
studio that regularly send your work to the government to obtain a
classification for permission to show your work in theatres / broadcast of TV
/ sell your work in shops, then I imagine that signature of yours would be
quite easy to get.

